# My boys- journal



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Berralracer72 said:


> Well i have seen a few of theses and they looked kinda cool i have one in my notebook but why not online lol
> Jan 30,2022
> Well rodeo season is next month and Mage is NOT ready! However he's getting there.I worked him bareback today
> cause i did not have time to saddle lol! Mom had new boarder's i had to help with and a new client horse to work.Anyway, Mage is not high headed but holds his head up and trys to jerk the reins so i worked on him giving me his head helped alot but he still needs practice.Some-time this week i need work with him on the pattern but i don't have time
> Also someones gonna look at taco this week! Ima miss that boy but someone gonna get real lucky!


I know this is the Journal section so if you want me to be quiet, just tell me to zip it. 

Find the time to prepare your horse and set him up for success. One month will go by very quickly. If your horse is not in proper condition to be running barrels, you risk injury. Plus..... sounds like he has some holes in his training that need to be addressed if he is jerking the reins out of your hands. If you try to run barrels on him too fast too soon, those problems will only escalate and you'll have the same issues with Mage as you did with Taco. 

If that means you need to purposefully go slow for the first few months of rodeo, then do it. It's not worth the long-term damage (training-wise) to your horse that you will have to fix later. As an experienced barrel racer, I would much rather see someone taking their horse through the pattern slow and correct and build the horse's confidence, than see someone coming in full blast and out of control and run a terrible pattern.

I also assume you are under the age of 18? If you are not a youth, please correct me. Just want to say you have more time than you think you do. Last spring, I was working about 55 hours per week, being a mom (I have 2 children) and keeping 2 horses in shape while occasionally riding a 3rd (bringing him back slowly from an injury). My alarm usually goes off at 4:45 AM and my day is long. But you can learn to be effective with your time to get things done. Many nights I would get my horses exercised after I put the kids to bed at 8:00 PM. Sometimes I would have to ride one and pony another - that's not my favorite things to do because I like to have them riding correctly (collected and connected) but if it's either that or not getting ridden, the it's better than no exercise.

Even if you can find 5 to 10 minutes to work the pattern, that again is better than nothing.

If you have goals you want to achieve, make the time!


----------



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

beau159 said:


> I know this is the Journal section so if you want me to be quiet, just tell me to zip it.
> 
> Find the time to prepare your horse and set him up for success. One month will go by very quickly. If your horse is not in proper condition to be running barrels, you risk injury. Plus..... sounds like he has some holes in his training that need to be addressed if he is jerking the reins out of your hands. If you try to run barrels on him too fast too soon, those problems will only escalate and you'll have the same issues with Mage as you did with Taco.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice and i try to make as much time as possible! Going slow is something me and him have been working on lol! And thanks for helping thats why i'm on this fourm thing lol!


----------



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Well i have not done this in awhile so here we go!!
I rode yesterday around the loop an hour ride less if loped on certain parts. I rode a clients horse named mae first she has been doing good then i asked her to lope and she bucked so i worked her feet 10 mins later she was fine! Loped her more she as perfect! Round pened client horse conway then round penned personal project.Then rode my Major with neibor! Fed and watered and thats about it!! Fun and safe-ish day!


----------



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Again have not did this i have had NO time but this is how yesterday afteernoon went. Fed Aliza took bingo grazing muzzle off fed every body-went to give Mage his supplments and brushed him and then work with juno a bit im taking her on a wagon train this weekend and major to the show! This morning got up fed made sure every body had water and got ready!


----------

